# Chris Chan Mockery Artwork



## Runanhai (Jul 1, 2014)

I'm sick and tired of getting updates of his Ebay bullsh*t, follow by begging for high dosage of money for crappy artwork. So inspired by his stupidity, I've decided to make art mockery on our internet's favorite pest Christian Weston Chandler the 32 year old manchild. Feel free to look him up. BTW the bidding for these awesome artworks that I totally didn't copy over his TRUE and HONEST ORIGINAL artwork will start at $500,000,000,000,000.00 per piece lol. Don't worry. More will come at a higher price.





LINK:
https://www.facebook.com/marcanthon...al_comments=11&ref=notif&notif_t=feed_comment


----------



## Dr. Meme (Jul 1, 2014)

This belongs in the fan art thread


----------



## Chelonian (Jul 1, 2014)

INB4 Merge.


----------



## Dollars2010 (Jul 1, 2014)

Here's the correct place to post your fanart:
http://cwckiforums.com/threads/the-brand-spanking-new-true-and-honest-fanart-thread.36/


----------



## Runanhai (Jul 1, 2014)

Dr. Teem said:


> This belongs in the fan art thread


 Sorry about that. I'll make sure it'll get there.


----------



## TL 611 (Jul 1, 2014)

... You didn't even post this in the right forum


----------



## FramerGirl420 (Jul 1, 2014)

Runanhai said:


> Feel free to look him up.


I may have to..never heard of this strange fellow...


----------



## Uzumaki (Jul 1, 2014)

Spergatory is over one.


----------



## Runanhai (Jul 1, 2014)

Melchett said:


> ... You didn't even post this in the right forum


 I know, I know. I put it on the fan art section. New to this forum. Sorry.


----------



## Backwards Harvester (Jul 1, 2014)

Runanhai said:


> I know, I know. I put it on the fan art section. New to this forum. Sorry.


Welcome.  Hope you like it here


----------



## LM 697 (Jul 1, 2014)

Thank you for reposting this in the fan art thread, OP.


----------

